# Fegati esplosi ovunque....



## KILPIN_91 (1 Novembre 2021)

Ragazzi,ormai sui social,tra addetti ai lavori e tifosi è un esplosione di fegati.
ci dicono che siamo tutelati dagli arbitri e che non dureremo.
la cosa scandalosa è che addirittura giornalisti e trasmissioni sportive stanno facendo una totale mistificazione della realtà.
ieri dopo Roma Milan tifosi avversari e addetti ai lavori hanno fatto un casino indecente che il rigore di juve-roma è uno scherzetto a confronto.
ma ripeto,quello che meraviglia è la negazione della realtà da parte delle trasmissioni sportive,che dovrebbero fare analisi obiettive e imparziali,invece sono tutte coalizzate contro il milan,mai vista una roba cosi. da mediaset(che dovrebbe essere "filo rossonera"),alla rai a sky a dazn. tutti contro abbiamo. 

A prescindere dalla partita di Roma,sto notando una certa ostilità da parte dei media su di noi,con analisi post partita da universo parallelo,abbiamo solo culo e rigori.

sento le telecronache di sky e dazn e sono una vergogna. cronisti che non sottolineano mai i meriti dei nostri,sento minimizzare in continuazione. tipo l'altra sera col Toro sembra che siamo stati annichiliti dai granata e abbiamo solo segnato di culo. non hanno fatto un tiro in porta e rompono le palle. idem ieri sera con la roma. dominati per 70 minuti e se non era per l'espulsione finiva in goleada secondo me.

ma quanto diamo fastidio ragazzi?? stanno impazzendo tutti. 
l'anno scorso dopo il lockdown facevano i complimenti pensando che il nostro fosse piu un exploit temporaneo per poi tornare ai risultati mediocri del prelockdown,ma ormai la nostra è una realtà ben consolidata e la cosa sta dando molto fastidio.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2021)

Il Napoli ha il doppio dei nostri rigori per dire.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Novembre 2021)

Stanno impazzendo tutti, anche i criticoni cronici


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,ormai sui social,tra addetti ai lavori e tifosi è un esplosione di fegati.
> ci dicono che siamo tutelati dagli arbitri e che non dureremo.
> la cosa scandalosa è che addirittura giornalisti e trasmissioni sportive stanno facendo una totale mistificazione della realtà.
> ieri dopo Roma Milan tifosi avversari e addetti ai lavori hanno fatto un casino indecente che il rigore di juve-roma è uno scherzetto a confronto.
> ...


Il Milan dà fastidio perché le posizioni che contano in serie A erano ormai cristalizzate da anni e a numero chiuso,è la squadra con più appeal e vocazione europea e questo non é sopportato dal sistema gobbo,per invidia.Per quanto riguarda gli addetti ai lavori e i giornalai è facile da capire,non ricevono mazzette dalla nostra società così come i procuratori non beccano commissioni,ci basta semplicemente pensare che quando prendiamo un giocatore i media lo sanno a cose fatte,e questo per loro é irritante.Il Milan opera fuori dai marci sistemi italici,molti nemici quindi,moltissimo onore.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

E questo ancora è niente,pensate se il Dio calcio nei prossimi 2-3 anni ci riporta a prenderla dalle orecchie,i fegati allora veramente li calpesteremo per strada.


----------



## el_gaucho (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Milan dà fastidio perché le posizioni che contano in serie A erano ormai cristalizzate da anni e a numero chiuso,è la squadra con più appeal e vocazione europea e questo non é sopportato dal sistema gobbo,per invidia.Per quanto riguarda gli addetti ai lavori e i giornalai è facile da capire,non ricevono mazzette dalla nostra società così come i procuratori non beccano commissioni,ci basta semplicemente pensare che quando prendiamo un giocatore i media lo sanno a cose fatte,e questo per loro é irritante.Il Milan opera fuori dai marci sistemi italici,molti nemici quindi,moltissimo onore.


Perfetto


----------



## bmb (1 Novembre 2021)

Quindi Karsdorp doveva essere espulso prima del rigore su Ibra perché prende per la maglia da dietro Theo, i giocatori della Roma hanno protestato platealmente per 90' (compreso l'allenatore) ma è stato ammonito solo Zaniolo dopo 8 minuti per proteste. Nel frattempo Ibra ha preso un'ammonizione che per capirla bisognerà leggere il verbale del napoletano Maresca, così come almeno un altro paio di ammonizioni incredibili (Calabria e Tomori sono stati ammoniti senza motivo, o almeno io non lo trovo). Prima dell'espulsione di Theo, che ci può stare, Krunic viene spinto da dietro a 10 metri dall'area di rigore, sarebbe fallo, ma Maresca lascia correre e ci farà giocare il derby senza uno dei tre giocatori più importanti che abbiamo.
Però abbiamo culo e favori arbitrali.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,ormai sui social,tra addetti ai lavori e tifosi è un esplosione di fegati.
> ci dicono che siamo tutelati dagli arbitri e che non dureremo.
> la cosa scandalosa è che addirittura giornalisti e trasmissioni sportive stanno facendo una totale mistificazione della realtà.
> ieri dopo Roma Milan tifosi avversari e addetti ai lavori hanno fatto un casino indecente che il rigore di juve-roma è uno scherzetto a confronto.
> ...


E' una mia battaglia personale da un paio d'anni ormai.
Sinceramente è raccapricciante cosa stanno costruendo attorno al milan .. ma a tutti i livelli.

Ormai dopo il covid anche noi siamo tema per i negazionisti : il milan non esiste.


P.S. perfino i books ci considerano come una fiorentina qualsiasi.
Il milan va a roma, avessi detto a madrid per affrontare il real , e ci arriva dopo aver disintegrato tutti i record dei punti in trasferta e lo danno per sfavorito e addirittura pagato a 3.
E siccome i books non sparano numeri a caso... io direi che c'è eccome da preoccuparsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

Questo milan sta entrando in un campo minato di giochi di potere.
Non solo crea imbarazzi, fosse questo sarebbe nulla, ma leva letteralmente pane dalla bocca a troppe persone.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,ormai sui social,tra addetti ai lavori e tifosi è un esplosione di fegati.
> ci dicono che siamo tutelati dagli arbitri e che non dureremo.
> la cosa scandalosa è che addirittura giornalisti e trasmissioni sportive stanno facendo una totale mistificazione della realtà.
> ieri dopo Roma Milan tifosi avversari e addetti ai lavori hanno fatto un casino indecente che il rigore di juve-roma è uno scherzetto a confronto.
> ...


lasciali rosicare, stanno impazzendo. Si dovranno abituare, siamo solo all'inizio del ciclo Milan. Saranno anni durissimi per tutti


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

La nostra prima ora di gioco è stato un elogio del gioco del calcio.
La roma l'ha vista mai la palla.
Giravano sempre a vuoto e non sapevano come muoversi per prendere i nostri che sbucavano da tutte le parti.

La prima ora di gioco era da 0-3, senza se e senza ma.


Per questo oggi sono incaxxato nero con maresca che ha rovinato una partita che non c'è mai stata.
A un certo punto l'arbitrello ha deciso che il fenomeno in campo dovesse esser lui e ha resuscitato una partita morta.

Basti guardare quanti cartellini ha mostrato in una partita giocata lealmente e con alta qualità.
I Maresca sono da radiare se vogliamo giocare un calcio europeo.


----------



## Prealpi (1 Novembre 2021)

In questo momento il Milan è una squadra di livello superiore in Italia, vince con il gioco, con i singoli, superando difficoltà dovute alle tante assenze, nonostante errori arbitrali palesi, 31 punti in 11 partite con un calendario tutt'altro che agevole, abbiamo giocato a Torino, Roma e Bergamo


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo milan sta entrando in un campo minato di giochi di potere.
> Non solo crea imbarazzi, fosse questo sarebbe nulla, ma leva letteralmente pane dalla bocca a troppe persone.


Ecco,hai toccato il punto,il Milan stabilmente nelle prime 4,leva introiti champions a qualche servo amico degli amici,inoltre,un Milan competitivo in Europa e che passa stabilmente i gironi arrivando anche in fondo,riduce di molto la fetta di premi spettante alle altre squadre italiane nella stessa competizione,un pó ciò che accadeva quando i gobbi incassavano 100 mln dalla champions perché le altre italiane non passavano i gironi.Ora,pensa se la fogna torinese torna in champions il prossimo anno con un Milan pronto a dire la sua e a giocarsela,quanto rimarrebbe nelle loro tasche?Aggiungo infine,il Milan non si presta a falsificare bilanci con plusvalenze fittizie,non tiene il comodo a questo e quello e in questo paese tenteranno di spezzarci le gambe in ogni modo.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,hai toccato il punto,il Milan stabilmente nelle prime 4,leva introiti champions a qualche servo amico degli amici,inoltre,un Milan competitivo in Europa e che passa stabilmente i gironi arrivando anche in fondo,riduce di molto la fetta di premi spettante alle altre squadre italiane nella stessa competizione,un pó ciò che accadeva quando i gobbi incassavano 100 mln dalla champions perché le altre italiane non passavano i gironi.Ora,pensa se la fogna torinese torna in champions il prossimo anno con un Milan pronto a dire la sua e a giocarsela,quanto rimarrebbe nelle loro tasche?Aggiungo infine,il Milan non si presta a falsificare bilanci con plusvalenze fittizie,non tiene il comodo a questo e quello e in questo paese tenteranno di spezzarci le gambe in ogni modo.


Non mi riferivo solo al campo ma anche a giornalisti, addetti ai lavori, youtuber, ecc ecc.

In quanti sono a mangiare grazie al sistema juve??

E' come se di colpo a un ristorante che lavora con menu di carne di colpo portassero solo il pesce.
Non vuoi ci sia imbarazzo?

Dietro il milan ci siamo noi milansti ma il sistema juve era ed è ben altra cosa.
La juve aveva trovato una dimensione e un lavoro a tutti.

Tu dici è un caso che sky non rinnova il pacchetto calcio nell'anno in cui la juve è scoppiata?
Non ne sarei cosi certo guarda.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo solo al campo ma anche a giornalisti, addetti ai lavori, youtuber, ecc ecc.
> 
> In quanti sono a mangiare grazie al sistema juve??
> 
> ...


Su sky lo pensavo tempo fa e non ti sbagli,non è un caso.Sul resto concordo anche,bene specificare che quando spesso parliamo di sistema non ci riferiamo solo al potere di condizionare partite e campionati.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,ormai sui social,tra addetti ai lavori e tifosi è un esplosione di fegati.
> ci dicono che siamo tutelati dagli arbitri e che non dureremo.
> la cosa scandalosa è che addirittura giornalisti e trasmissioni sportive stanno facendo una totale mistificazione della realtà.
> ieri dopo Roma Milan tifosi avversari e addetti ai lavori hanno fatto un casino indecente che il rigore di juve-roma è uno scherzetto a confronto.
> ...


sai che ti dico, speriamo continuino così, sarebbe troppo bello farli esplodere definitivamente


----------



## unbreakable (1 Novembre 2021)

avete ragioe tutti..visto che la rube è fuori dai giochi..occhio alle melme...comunque noi dobbiamo fare come il leicester (pur con le proporzioni del caso visto il palmares) in quella stagione..dobbiamo essere più forti di tutti..
comunque quello che è scritto nel topic lo ripetono pure i napoletani che danno fastidio che uno scudo a napoli non è ben visto..e dicono che viviamo in una realtà parallela..le stesse cose le diciamo noi..
ieri ho provato a sentire la rai al rigore era un coro di no..a me non sembra così ridicolo concederlo..non quanto per esempio quello di kalulu sul laziale..kjaer per me non fa assolutamente niente..certo se concediamo sti rigori ragazzi..finiamo con 5 rigori a gara..
io ho visto per 66 minuti un milan dominante..2 gol annullati (uno molto sul filo del rasoio) un arbitro che come al solito ci ammoniva per ogni sospiro..ben conscio che ci toccava il derby , mentre i romanisti ogni volta erano a protestare..oh ma ste squadre inferiori solo con le parole possono vincere..a fatti il milan se vinceva 03 non c'era nulla da dire..
questo non è il milan di berlusconi che aveva la stampa amica o il sistema che consci del suo potere politico qualche mano la potevano pure allungare..questo èun milan che si deve fare forza nei suoi interpreti..e nella forza della sua squadra..non ho visto formazioni superiori a noi..certo se arrivano infortuni e arbitri..le cose cambiano..ma proveremo a essere più forti di tutti..forza ragazzi


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Su sky lo pensavo tempo fa e non ti sbagli,non è un caso.Sul resto concordo anche,bene specificare che quando spesso parliamo di sistema non ci riferiamo solo al potere di condizionare partite e campionati.


Ma assolutamente no. E in troppi non ci capiscono quando io e te citiamo questo fantomatico 'sistema'.
Il sistema è una piovra che di fatto uccide la competizione e dove non c'è cosa che non sia indirizzata, dalla comunicazione alle convocazioni per le nazionali, dalle operazioni di calciomercato alle plusvalenze.

E' come se si giocassero 10 euro a scopa padre contro figlio col padre che decide quando vincere, quando far vincere il figlio e che restituisce i soldi al figlio dopo averglieli vinti in partita.


----------



## Zenos (1 Novembre 2021)

Sapete cosa ci penalizza vero?il non avere una proprietà che ha reale interesse se non quello economico (per i filosocietari lo ha detto ieri anche Scaroni), nessuna voce autorevole dunque a nostra difesa.
Gazidis e Maldini scelgono il silenzio, per cui mi aspetto tanto di quel fango dai nemici allo scopo di destabilizzarci


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente no. E in troppi non ci capiscono quando io e te citiamo questo fantomatico 'sistema'.
> Il sistema è una piovra che di fatto uccide la competizione e dove non c'è cosa che non sia indirizzata, dalla comunicazione alle convocazioni per le nazionali, dalle operazioni di calciomercato alle plusvalenze.
> 
> E' come se si giocassero 10 euro a scopa padre contro figlio col padre che decide quando vincere, quando far vincere il figlio e che restituisce i soldi al figlio dopo averglieli vinti in partita.


Esempio perfetto alla fine,confido che in tanti qua dentro inizino a capire cosa si cela dietro il sistema senza sbeffeggiarci di continuo,eppure le cose le vedono sulla pelle del Milan.


----------



## Zenos (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo solo al campo ma anche a giornalisti, addetti ai lavori, youtuber, ecc ecc.
> 
> In quanti sono a mangiare grazie al sistema juve??
> 
> ...


E sono sicuro che la Juve ora sta pagando la questione superlega. Questo in risposta a chi continua a sostenere che il sistema non esiste perché stan penalizzando i gobbi. Il sistema esiste eccome come dicevi tu è un papà che decide quando fare vincere il figlio ed ora gli sta solo facendo una tiratina di orecchie.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E sono sicuro che la Juve ora sta pagando la questione superlega. Questo in risposta a chi continua a sostenere che il sistema non esiste perché stan penalizzando i gobbi. Il sistema esiste eccome come dicevi tu è un papà che decide quando fare vincere il figlio ed ora gli sta solo facendo una tiratina di orecchie.


Io ho passato da poco i 40 anni e ne ho visto di calcio e di cicli della juve.
Solitamente il ciclo del sistema finisce quando qualcuno dal di dentro li tradisce e non ci sta più.
In questi casi capita sempre che la juve consegni una testa , la faccia passare per il carnefice di turno, si beccano una pena ridicola se rapportata ai reati commessi e ripartono poi imperterriti e più organizzati di prima.

Cosa sta succedendo al mondo juve? Ne sono successe un bel pò dal caso suarez all'addio di paratici per ipotizzare qualcosa al loro interno si sta smuovendo.

Il milan se davvero vuole approfittare di questo periodo storico apparentemente favorevole deve avere stabilità societaria altrimenti magari vinceremo lo scudettino ma finirà là.
Una spiegazione a quanto sta accadendo nel confine italico potrebbero essere i tanti cambi societari in A, condizione questa che può aver fatto saltare vecchie amicizie.


----------



## sion (1 Novembre 2021)

Una levata di scudi generale contro il Milan non la vedevo da anni, si sono Uniti tutti, di tifoserie diverse.. Pazzesco quanto stanno aspettando una nostra caduta

Godo


----------



## unbreakable (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho passato da poco i 40 anni e ne ho visto di calcio e di cicli della juve.
> Solitamente il ciclo del sistema finisce quando qualcuno dal di dentro li tradisce e non ci sta più.
> In questi casi capita sempre che la juve consegni una testa , la faccia passare per il carnefice di turno, si beccano una pena ridicola se rapportata ai reati commessi e ripartono poi imperterriti e più organizzati di prima.
> 
> ...


aggiungi pure il caso plusvalenze..facile prendere cr7 vendendo mandragora e soci a piccole società conniventi ed a prezzo da top..


----------



## Davidoff (1 Novembre 2021)

Abbiamo tutti contro perche’ diamo fastidio, ladri e inda non possono sopportare di vederci risorgere, per di piu’ con budget molto inferiore ai loro. Sara’ durissima vincere qualcosa purtroppo, prima avevamo la protezione del berlusca, ora una proprieta’ di fantasmi che non si fa mai sentire.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> aggiungi pure il caso plusvalenze..facile prendere cr7 vendendo mandragora e soci a piccole società conniventi ed a prezzo da top..


Quello è uno dei vantaggi del sistema.
Per la juve vendere gli sturaro o i mandragora(al prezzo fatto da loro ovviamente!!) equivale a noi altri comuni mortali che chiediamo del sale al vicino quando è finito e abbiamo scordato di comprarlo.
Per chi vuole vedere è tutto in bella vista.


----------



## unbreakable (1 Novembre 2021)

io consiglio a tutti di leggere i libri di carlo petrini su che cosa fosse il siema juve negli anni 80..sistema che poi è si è rioganizzato con la triade ed aggiornata in chiave moderna nell'ultima decade..


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' una mia battaglia personale da un paio d'anni ormai.
> Sinceramente è raccapricciante cosa stanno costruendo attorno al milan .. ma a tutti i livelli.
> 
> Ormai dopo il covid anche noi siamo tema per i negazionisti : il milan non esiste.
> ...


e infatti io ho giocato sul milan e oltre alla soddisfazione per la vittoria ho pure preso qualche soldino. La prima regola sarebbe mai giocare sulla propria squadra ma 3 era scandaloso. Dare favorita la squadra che aveva preso 6 pere dal bodoe glimt e che mercoledì stava per uscire con le ossa rotte dal campo dell'ultimo in classifica, alla 4a partita di fila con la stessa formazione è da matti. Ma lì secondo me non sono i bookmakers impazziti, gli ultimi giorni sono in mano al totalizzatore. Sono i fegati che nell'esplodere fanno lievitare anche le quote.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ecco,hai toccato il punto,il Milan stabilmente nelle prime 4,leva introiti champions a qualche servo amico degli amici,inoltre,un Milan competitivo in Europa e che passa stabilmente i gironi arrivando anche in fondo,riduce di molto la fetta di premi spettante alle altre squadre italiane nella stessa competizione,un pó ciò che accadeva quando i gobbi incassavano 100 mln dalla champions perché le altre italiane non passavano i gironi.Ora,pensa se la fogna torinese torna in champions il prossimo anno con un Milan pronto a dire la sua e a giocarsela,quanto rimarrebbe nelle loro tasche?Aggiungo infine,il Milan non si presta a falsificare bilanci con plusvalenze fittizie,non tiene il comodo a questo e quello e in questo paese tenteranno di spezzarci le gambe in ogni modo.



Dici bene: l'anno della finale di Cardiff hanno incassato 110 mln, ben 29 in più del Real vincitore. Le italiane quell'anno erano Napoli e Roma. Ebbene la Juve si prese il 53% del market pool spettante all'Italia.

Nel periodo in cui Inter e Milan non partecipavano alla champions i gobbi hanno guadagnato più di tutte.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Nota a Margine: è pazzesco che i gobbi, con tutti quegli introiti, ora stiano pieni di debiti.

Andrea Ovino si è dimostrato un totale incapace. Bisogna impegnarsi per accumulare debiti su debiti guadagnando, solo dalla champions, 400 mln in 5 anni.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Novembre 2021)

Vi dico la mia visione delle cose, che coincide quasi toto con quella di @diavoloINme e @SoloMVB.

Il processo vero e proprio di distruzione del Milan è iniziato nel 2012, con il mancato acquisto di Tevez, le cessioni Thiago-Ibra ed il primo rubatissimo scudetto delle melme bianconere.
Adesso non perdo tempo a raccontare quel periodo, lo conosciamo tutti.. dico solo che il processo di distruzione ha avuto il suo apice con il passaggio al cinese fake e si è protratto fino alla disfatta di Bergamo di dicembre 2019.
Lungo questo percorso l'aurea del Milan è letteralmente scomparsa, siamo diventati una squadra della caratura al massimo della Fiorentina.. e tutti i media godevano nel vederci schiacciati, inneggiando alla riconferme dei vari Montella-Gattuso-Giampaolo.
Arriviamo però al punto.
A luglio 2020, alla ripresa degli allenamenti, qualcosa scatta definitivamente nella testa dei giocatori (ma già a gennaio 2020, grazie ad Ibra ammettiamolo, il cambiamento era iniziato): c'è una riunione informale e tutti vogliono remare dalla stessa parte, quella di Maldini e Pioli.
La stampa è contentissima: cavalca l'onda lunga del Pioli post-lockdown e gode tantissimo quando viene riconfermato, non sapendo cosa li aspetta.
A prescindere dai mercati, di cui non parlo in questa sede, da giugno 2020 è un nuovo Milan: aggressivo, bello, coeso, logico, che non scende a patti, che non parla di arbitri, che non fa trapelare nulla dall'interno, che non parla male nemmeno di propri tesserati infami che, invece, sputano fango a mezzo dei procuratori.
All'inizio il Milan viene visto come il compagno che prende sempre 4 ed improvvisamente prende 8, per cui suscita tanta simpatia... ma a dicembre 2020, dopo un ottimo avvio di stagione, già molti incominciano a storcere il naso e si arriva presto all'apoteosi dei rigorini dopo un Milan-Torino 2-0 di gennaio 2021.
Bene, siamo passati in fretta dal 'Milan rinato' al 'Milan VAR'... è quello il momento in cui ho aperto del tutto gli occhi e ho realizzato ancora una volta che nessuno ci vuole lì.
Il motivo è semplicissimo: la nostra proprietà non c'entra nulla con i giochi di potere itaglioti e non dà da mangiare al sistema come il sistema vorrebbe.
Non rilasciamo mazzette ad minchiam a procuratori/giornalisti/squadre avversarie, non facciamo plusvalenze gonfiate e farlocche, non giochiamo sui tamponi, pedaliamo e lavoriamo a testa bassa, nel bene e nel male: nel calcio degli Agnelli, dei Lotito, dei De Laurentiis, dei Marotta, dei Gasperini/Percassi e dei Mourinho (anche se la Roma, pur protetta, non ha anche lei una proprietà "forte") non c'entriamo nulla. Siamo quelli che si presentano alla festa senza invito.
Faccio un esempio di mercato: il tanto vituperato (e giustamente) Moggi mai avrebbe preso a 0 Chalanoglu dal Milan di Berlusconi (paragone azzardato, spero di rendere l'idea).. adesso invece occhio di lince Marotta si fionda a 0 sulla turca, ma direi che a noi va bene lo stesso.
Noi non c'entriamo nulla con questa serie A: ieri sera il Milan ha giocato un'ora "cosmica", facendo vedere un calcio realmente superiore con a capo della banda un 40enne, eppure oggi passa il messaggio che abbiamo vinto per l'arbitro.
In realtà noi siamo arrivati secondi l'anno scorso e siamo primi quest'anno nonostante gli arbitri.
Ma se l'anno scorso l'Inter era nettamente più forte, quest'anno siamo cresciuti e sarebbe un delitto non arrivare fino in fondo ad armi pare con la avversarie solo perchè ci martellano.
Non mi interessa cosa dicono i tifosi avversari, io mantengo sempre una certa lucidità di pensiero e dico che per tanti anni, a parte le partite rubate con le melme bianconere, non ci siamo mai accorti nemmeno di chi ci arbitrasse... eravamo così ridicoli che l'arbitro non poteva influire su nulla... quando ci siamo accorti che qualcosa non andava? ve lo dico io... aprile 2019 e mano di Alex Sandro su cross della turca... lì capii che davamo fastidio anche solo per un ritorno in Champions, perchè le posizioni si erano cristallizzate, le amicizie consolidate e noi non potevamo imbucarci... vuoi mettere una diversa spartizione del pool market della CL? Basta già il ritorno dell'Inter, anche il Milan no dai... è troppo..
Per anni nessuno si è interessato di noi, tanto è vero che in tutto il 2019-2020 non mi ricordo partite con episodi arbitrali strani... non ci calcolava nessuno e facevamo simpatia nel post-lockdown.
Da dicembre 2020 (ma per me anche da prima, Milan-Roma di ottobre 2020) stanno provando in tutti i modi a fermarci, denigrandoci, parlando di rigorini, tormentandoci ogni giorno sui rinnovi, appellandosi al nostro culo (?).
Veniamo infine al presente.
I napoletani chiaramente vedono fantasmi ovunque, visto il loro sentimento di inferiorità, ma non stanno combattendo contro la Rubentus, che si sono fatta amica, per cui possono stare sereni.
Intanto il 6 gennaio la partita proprio contro le melme bianconere è stata spostata ancora una volta a vantaggio di una coppetta, con il recupero che falserà tutta la regolarità del campionato.
E' molto più probabile che i giochi di potere attuale preferiscano il Napoli a noi, infatti è già a quota 7 rigori in 11 partite eppure nessuna levata di scudi.
Ma io non critico il Napoli (ha un presidente di m... ma la squadra è oggettivamente forte e arriverà lontano), critico tutto il resto, in primis i padroni della Lega A Tim, senza i quali le foglie fanno fatica a muoversi... e non ditemi che l'anno scorso non hanno vinto o quest'anno fanno pena... l'anno scorso hanno rubato il quarto posto vincendo 3-2 contro l'Inter, una partita in cui Conte, offeso a febbraio in Coppa Italia, è stato silente in panchina per 90 minuti senza protestare mai.

Non so come andrà questa serie A, perchè diamo un fastidio assurdo (e tra poco lo darà definitivamente anche il Napoli se continua così, specie se batte l'Inter a San Siro), so solo che siamo tornati e dobbiamo continuare a fare esplodere fegati.


----------



## marcokaka (1 Novembre 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Quindi Karsdorp doveva essere espulso prima del rigore su Ibra perché prende per la maglia da dietro Theo, i giocatori della Roma hanno protestato platealmente per 90' (compreso l'allenatore) ma è stato ammonito solo Zaniolo dopo 8 minuti per proteste. Nel frattempo Ibra ha preso un'ammonizione che per capirla bisognerà leggere il verbale del napoletano Maresca, così come almeno un altro paio di ammonizioni incredibili (Calabria e Tomori sono stati ammoniti senza motivo, o almeno io non lo trovo). Prima dell'espulsione di Theo, che ci può stare, Krunic viene spinto da dietro a 10 metri dall'area di rigore, sarebbe fallo, ma Maresca lascia correre e ci farà giocare il derby senza uno dei tre giocatori più importanti che abbiamo.
> Però abbiamo culo e favori arbitrali.



Concordo in pieno con la tua analisi. Mi rode che Theo manchi durante il derby, essendo un giocatore troppo decisivo per noi. La cosa che mi lascia comunque positivo è il fatto che abbiamo una nostra identità di gioco, dunque, al di la delle assenze, siamo in grado di fare la nostra gara. 
Occhio alla gara con il Porto comunque. Incrociamo le dita che li non ci sia alcuna defezione prima del derby.


----------



## Rudi84 (1 Novembre 2021)

E poi ricordiamoci di tutti questi pagliacci che abbiamo contro perchè sarà ancora più bello vincere


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vi dico la mia visione delle cose, che coincide quasi toto con quella di @diavoloINme e @SoloMVB.
> 
> Il processo vero e proprio di distruzione del Milan è iniziato nel 2012, con il mancato acquisto di Tevez, le cessioni Thiago-Ibra ed il primo rubatissimo scudetto delle melme bianconere.
> Adesso non perdo tempo a raccontare quel periodo, lo conosciamo tutti.. dico solo che il processo di distruzione ha avuto il suo apice con il passaggio al cinese fake e si è protratto fino alla disfatta di Bergamo di dicembre 2019.
> ...


Perfetto come sempre.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dici bene: l'anno della finale di Cardiff hanno incassato 110 mln, ben 29 in più del Real vincitore. Le italiane quell'anno erano Napoli e Roma. Ebbene la Juve si prese il 53% del market pool spettante all'Italia.
> 
> Nel periodo in cui Inter e Milan non partecipavano alla champions i gobbi hanno guadagnato più di tutte.
> 
> ...


non è pazzesco, è matematica, è la realta e la realta ti impone di fare i conti, anche se qualche tifoso ancora si ostina a dire "io sono tifoso che me frega dei conti", "i tifosi contabili" ecc ecc


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> e infatti io ho giocato sul milan e oltre alla soddisfazione per la vittoria ho pure preso qualche soldino. La prima regola sarebbe mai giocare sulla propria squadra ma 3 era scandaloso. Dare favorita la squadra che aveva preso 6 pere dal bodoe glimt e che mercoledì stava per uscire con le ossa rotte dal campo dell'ultimo in classifica, alla 4a partita di fila con la stessa formazione è da matti. Ma lì secondo me non sono i bookmakers impazziti, gli ultimi giorni sono in mano al totalizzatore. Sono i fegati che nell'esplodere fanno lievitare anche le quote.


Io guardo sempre le quote del pre gara perchè dicono cose che altri non possono dire.
E quel 3.00 , ripeto, per la nostra vittoria puzzava di pesce marcio.

Ditemi : quale parametro empirico poteva spiegare quella quota?
Ditemene uno e solo uno.

Sai quali erano le quote prima di roma-napoli?
1 = 3
x =3.40
2 = 2.40

Spiegami la ratio.

Classifica? Non credo.
Rendimento interno della roma ? Non credo.
Rendimento esterno del milan ? Non credo.
Assenze nel milan ? Non credo.
Momento positivo della roma ? Non credo.
Momento negativo del milan ? Non credo.


E guarda che questa storia va avanti da tempo eh.


----------



## Francy (1 Novembre 2021)

Il mio pensiero è quello di questo estratto del film Moneyball, bel film che spiega il cambiamento avvenuto nel baseball quando si è passati ad analizzare dati, come palesemente abbiamo fatto noi, fra i primi in Italia. Abbiamo tutti contro perchè non sono in grado di capire come ragiona la nostra società, ma tempo 2 stagioni e ci seguiranno in molti, con buona pace delle sanguisughe e dei procuratori...


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non è pazzesco, è matematica, è la realta e la realta ti impone di fare i conti, anche se qualche tifoso ancora si ostina a dire "io sono tifoso che me frega dei conti", "i tifosi contabili" ecc ecc



Il punto è un altro. Questi per quasi 10 anni erano i padroni della serie a, prendevano più soldi di tutti e facevano il bello e il cattivo tempo. Il problema è quando hanno iniziato a fare i bulli credendo di potersi permettere tutto. Prendiamo Higuain: potevano intavolare una trattativa col Napoli e magari spuntare un prezzo più basso. Invece per umiliarli hanno fatto i ganassa cacciando 90 mln sull'unghia. Una roba folle. E poi si son tirati indietro per Halaand, che Raiola gli aveva messo su un piatto d'argento, solo per qualche milione. Assurdo.

Non si parla di spendere tanto o poco, si parla di spendere bene. Cosa che la Juve negli ultimi 3 anni non ha fatto.


----------



## cris (1 Novembre 2021)

Spiaze

siamo dove siamo con merito tuttavia


----------



## diavolo (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io guardo sempre le quote del pre gara perchè dicono cose che altri non possono dire.
> E quel 3.00 , ripeto, per la nostra vittoria puzzava di pesce marcio.
> 
> Ditemi : quale parametro empirico poteva spiegare quella quota?
> ...


Se tutti i rosiconi in massa puntano sulla vittoria della Roma o il pareggio, è normale che quelle quote si abbassano e la vittoria del Milan prende una quota più alta.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se tutti i rosiconi in massa puntano sulla vittoria della Roma o il pareggio, è normale che quelle quote si abbassano e la vittoria del Milan prende una quota più alta.


Erano le quote iniziali, appena sfornate.
Non del pre-gara.


----------



## Solo (1 Novembre 2021)

Eh sì, sì rosica alla grande. Da fastidio che torniamo a competere per il primato dopo che abbiamo passato un decennio a fare l'associazione circense Milan per l'ilarità di tutti gli altri.

Anche perché i gobbi torneranno su per forza, l'Inter sta imboccando la nostra stessa strada con Oaktree e nei primi quattro ci resta, ed ecco che le praterie che si erano aperte per Napoli, Roma & Co. cominciano a chiudersi... Un decennio per vincere qualcosa e si sono fatti piallare tutti dai gobbi, e adesso vedono lo spettro di tornare a lottare per europa league e conference league, non a caso i romanisti ieri erano tutti isterici. Si gode, si gode alla grande.


----------



## koti (1 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,ormai sui social,tra addetti ai lavori e tifosi è un esplosione di fegati.
> ci dicono che siamo tutelati dagli arbitri e che non dureremo.
> la cosa scandalosa è che addirittura giornalisti e trasmissioni sportive stanno facendo una totale mistificazione della realtà.
> ieri dopo Roma Milan tifosi avversari e addetti ai lavori hanno fatto un casino indecente che il rigore di juve-roma è uno scherzetto a confronto.
> ...


Si gode


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vi dico la mia visione delle cose, che coincide quasi toto con quella di @diavoloINme e @SoloMVB.
> 
> Il processo vero e proprio di distruzione del Milan è iniziato nel 2012, con il mancato acquisto di Tevez, le cessioni Thiago-Ibra ed il primo rubatissimo scudetto delle melme bianconere.
> Adesso non perdo tempo a raccontare quel periodo, lo conosciamo tutti.. dico solo che il processo di distruzione ha avuto il suo apice con il passaggio al cinese fake e si è protratto fino alla disfatta di Bergamo di dicembre 2019.
> ...


Hai esposto tutto ciò che c'è dietro e che io e l'amico Diavolo abbiamo sintetizzato,eppure c'è sempre chi stenta a credere.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io guardo sempre le quote del pre gara perchè dicono cose che altri non possono dire.
> E quel 3.00 , ripeto, per la nostra vittoria puzzava di pesce marcio.
> 
> Ditemi : quale parametro empirico poteva spiegare quella quota?
> ...


Semplicemente gli scommetittori non credono in noi.
La ratio è solo quella. I bookmakers in prima istanza stabiliscono una quota che si basa sull'ipotetiche probabilità dei vari risultati. Dopo di che bilanciano a seconda di quanto gli scommettitori puntano su un risultato o un altro, per far sì che il monte delle scommesse dei vari risultati risulti a loro favorevole. Le quote dell'1X2 , ad esempio, se sommate, rappresentano il 92/93% della somma scommessa. Loro devono far sì che la somma dei bidoni riempiti con i soldi dei tifosi sia pari per i risultati a loro favorevoli, e aggiustano le quote in tal senso. Come poi va a finire effettivamente la partita per loro conta poco, a quel punto hanno vinto comunque.
Guarda i pronostici sull'Atalanta, a volte sono stellari a loro favore.


----------



## Solo (1 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vi dico la mia visione delle cose, che coincide quasi toto con quella di @diavoloINme e @SoloMVB.
> 
> Il processo vero e proprio di distruzione del Milan è iniziato nel 2012, con il mancato acquisto di Tevez, le cessioni Thiago-Ibra ed il primo rubatissimo scudetto delle melme bianconere.
> Adesso non perdo tempo a raccontare quel periodo, lo conosciamo tutti.. dico solo che il processo di distruzione ha avuto il suo apice con il passaggio al cinese fake e si è protratto fino alla disfatta di Bergamo di dicembre 2019.
> ...


Aggiungici anche che Maldini e Massara dietro le quinte coi giornalisti di mercato non parlano mai. Infatti Di Marzio e soci sul nostro mercato sanno sempre molto poco, e gli rode un casino.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> Semplicemente gli scommetittori non credono in noi.
> La ratio è solo quella. I bookmakers in prima istanza stabiliscono una quota che si basa sull'ipotetiche probabilità dei vari risultati. Dopo di che bilanciano a seconda di quanto gli scommettitori puntano su un risultato o un altro, per far sì che il monte delle scommesse dei vari risultati risulti a loro favorevole. Le quote dell'1X2 , ad esempio, se sommate, rappresentano il 92/93% della somma scommessa. Loro devono far sì che la somma dei bidoni riempiti con i soldi dei tifosi sia pari per i risultati a loro favorevoli, e aggiustano le quote in tal senso. Come poi va a finire effettivamente la partita per loro conta poco, a quel punto hanno vinto comunque.
> Guarda i pronostici sull'Atalanta, a volte sono stellari a loro favore.


I books non devono credere, non sono mica tifosi.
I books usano dei parametri empirici/scientifici per calcolare la probabilità che un evento si verifichi.
Poi è chiaro che la lavagna, come giustamente fai notare, dia una percentuale complessiva del 92-93% e quel 7% mancante a noi scommettitori rappresenta il loro margine di guadagno perchè loro ci guadagnano sempre.
Comunque vada a finire.

A me manca però il parametro che decreta la roma come favorita sul campo, che sia un parametro o che sia un 'flusso' che fa propendere la bilancia da una parte anzichè dall'altra.
Mi manca e non capisco quale possa essere.
Il napoli va a roma e ha più credibilità di noi, perchè?
Dammi una spiegazione calcistica/statistica/scientifica altrimenti devo pensare ci sia anche un vento extra-campo.
Un vento in base al quale un milan che vince non è ancora rassicurante.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I books non devono credere, non sono mica tifosi.
> I books usano dei parametri empirici/scientifici per calcolare la probabilità che un evento si verifichi.
> Poi è chiaro che la lavagna, come giustamente fai notare, dia una percentuale complessiva del 92-93% e quel 7% mancante a noi scommettitori rappresenta il loro margine di guadagno perchè loro ci guadagnano sempre.
> Comunque vada a finire.
> ...


Tu porti l'esempio di Roma-Milan e Roma-Napoli,io ti invito a guardare le quote di un semplice Milan-Verona o Milan-Torino,vittorie del Milan quotate a 1,50,robe che i Book si meritano di pagare vincite a raffica,per dire,guarda la considerazione di cui gode invece ancora la pece bianconera,juve-Fiorentina di domenica l'1 è pagato a 1,5,lo giocassero loro.


----------



## admin (1 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,ormai sui social,tra addetti ai lavori e tifosi è un esplosione di fegati.
> ci dicono che siamo tutelati dagli arbitri e che non dureremo.
> la cosa scandalosa è che addirittura giornalisti e trasmissioni sportive stanno facendo una totale mistificazione della realtà.
> ieri dopo Roma Milan tifosi avversari e addetti ai lavori hanno fatto un casino indecente che il rigore di juve-roma è uno scherzetto a confronto.
> ...


Beh, quest’anno ce ne vuole a sostenere che siano favoriti dagli arbitri dopo tutto quello che ci hanno combinato. Ci vuole proprio una faccia come il culo


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi,ormai sui social,tra addetti ai lavori e tifosi è un esplosione di fegati.
> ci dicono che siamo tutelati dagli arbitri e che non dureremo.
> la cosa scandalosa è che addirittura giornalisti e trasmissioni sportive stanno facendo una totale mistificazione della realtà.
> ieri dopo Roma Milan tifosi avversari e addetti ai lavori hanno fatto un casino indecente che il rigore di juve-roma è uno scherzetto a confronto.
> ...


Bellissimo farli impazzire tutti. Nessuno riesce a crederci, perché non si capacitano di come abbiamo bruciato i tempi. Tutti credevano che in fin dei conti non siamo altro che un fuoco di paglia, e ancora fanno fatica ad accettarlo. Il Milan due anni fa esonerava Giampaolo e ripartiva con Pioli. Ora é una squadra giovanissima (che suscita ancora più schiuma negli invidiosi, viste le prospettive di ciclo) ed una tra le squadre più entusiasmanti d'Europa (quando giochiamo al completo). 

Il lunedi' vado a farmi un giro nei vari forum, é ormai consuetudine. Certi commenti sono esileranti


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tu porti l'esempio di Roma-Milan e Roma-Napoli,io ti invito a guardare le quote di un semplice Milan-Verona o Milan-Torino,vittorie del Milan quotate a 1,50,robe che i Book si meritano di pagare vincite a raffica,per dire,guarda la considerazione di cui gode invece ancora la pece bianconera,juve-Fiorentina di domenica l'1 è pagato a 1,5,lo giocassero loro.


puoi giocare X2 .....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2021)

A proposito di fegati scoppiati, stavo ascoltando la radiocronaca di Repice (che stimo ma è palesemente un riommanista) su youtube, e ai gol nostri quasi si metteva a piangere.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Tu porti l'esempio di Roma-Milan e Roma-Napoli,io ti invito a guardare le quote di un semplice Milan-Verona o Milan-Torino,vittorie del Milan quotate a 1,50,robe che i Book si meritano di pagare vincite a raffica,per dire,guarda la considerazione di cui gode invece ancora la pece bianconera,juve-Fiorentina di domenica l'1 è pagato a 1,5,lo giocassero loro.


in entrambi i casi, visti gli andamenti di Milan-Verona e Milan-Torino, quote giuste, e non lo dico ex-post. Più interessante quello che succede dal lunedì al giorno della partita, che ti fa capire il 'sentiment' dei tifosi.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Bellissimo farli impazzire tutti. Nessuno riesce a crederci, perché non si capacitano di come abbiamo bruciato i tempi. Tutti credevano che in fin dei conti non siamo altro che un fuoco di paglia, e ancora fanno fatica ad accettarlo. Il Milan due anni fa esonerava Giampaolo e ripartiva con Pioli. Ora é una squadra giovanissima (che suscita ancora più schiuma negli invidiosi, viste le prospettive di ciclo) ed una tra le squadre più entusiasmanti d'Europa (quando giochiamo al completo).
> 
> Il lunedi' vado a farmi un giro nei vari forum, é ormai consuetudine. Certi commenti sono esileranti


basta guardare cosa pensano alcuni nostri tifosi, che dopo 22 partite in testa e 37 nelle prime quattro continuano a dire che ci siamo qualificati alla CL per culo.


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2021)

Sul tubo è pieno di rosicamenti e io godo.
Siamo scarsissimi, primi solo grazie ai rigori però il Napoli che ad oggi in questo campionato ha ricevuto più rigori merita di stare là.
A Roma non vinceranno mai niente, a Roma c'è solo la Lazio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> in entrambi i casi, visti gli andamenti di Milan-Verona e Milan-Torino, quote giuste, e non lo dico ex-post. Più interessante quello che succede dal lunedì al giorno della partita, che ti fa capire il 'sentiment' dei tifosi.


Il milan contro toro e verona ha portato a casa 6 pti.
Alla partita contro la roma ci siamo arrivati dopo due anni clamorosi e disintegrando ogni tipo di record.
Lo scorso anno siamo arrivati secondi, ne abbiamo vinte 9 su dieci quest'anno, prima di ieri, abbiamo vinto a roma anche lo scorso anno e contro di loro non perdiamo da due anni, perchè arriviamo a roma-milan da sfavoriti?
Perchè il napoli ha più credito di noi?

Io non capisco ma spero non sia per motivi extra-campo..


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La nostra prima ora di gioco è stato un elogio del gioco del calcio.
> La roma l'ha vista mai la palla.
> Giravano sempre a vuoto e non sapevano come muoversi per prendere i nostri che sbucavano da tutte le parti.
> 
> ...


Ma anche l'anno scorso era da 0-3 minimo la partita all'olimpico, anche lì due gol annullati


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma anche l'anno scorso era da 0-3 minimo la partita all'olimpico, anche lì due gol annullati


i due gol annullati erano da annullare, ciò non toglie che abbiamo fatto una partita superba


----------



## kipstar (1 Novembre 2021)

più forti di tutto....anche dell'invidia......


----------



## LukeLike (1 Novembre 2021)

La fotografia della partita di ieri è tutta in quello scambio di battute tra Mourinho e Abraham:
Mou: "Tammy vai a pressare!!!"
Abraham: "Mister, non so chi andare a prendere, sono sempre diversi..."


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> puoi giocare X2 .....


No,la evito proprio,per me non é partita da 1,5 viste le difficoltà attuali dei gobbi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma anche l'anno scorso era da 0-3 minimo la partita all'olimpico, anche lì due gol annullati


Contro questi pezzenti succedono sempre cose strane.
Rigore clamoroso non dato su Suso sempre con Maresca ad arbitrare nell'ultimo anno di Gattuso, Giacomelli che trasforma un fallo a favore nostro in un rigore inesistente per la Roma, quest'anno che ci buttano fuori Hernandez quando 10 secondi prima c'era un fallo netto su Krunic, oltre a venire presi a calci impunemente da questi burini esaltati.
Spero finiscano anche quest'anno a -30 dal primo posto.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A proposito di fegati scoppiati, stavo ascoltando la radiocronaca di Repice (che stimo ma è palesemente un riommanista) su youtube, e ai gol nostri quasi si metteva a piangere.


Ma che roba é?
Pare stia annunciando un gol contro in una radiocronaca di parte.
Provo profondo disgusto.

Poveri noi, nemmeno immaginiamo cosa ci aspetta.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che roba é?
> Pare stia annunciando un gol contro in una radiocronaca di parte.
> Provo profondo disgusto.
> 
> Poveri noi, nemmeno immaginiamo cosa ci aspetta.


Assurdo...
Che roba...... povero Ibra che ha segnato...

Sai cosa mi ricorda? Gol di Massaro su crossi di Eranio in Lazio-Milan 0-1 stagione '93-'94... telecronaca di Ciotti, io allibito insieme a mio padre... ma lì almeno Ciotti era della Lazio.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Novembre 2021)

Meglio i fegati spappolati degli altri che i nostri.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Novembre 2021)

Stanno impazzendo, hanno passato tutta l'estate a dire "senza Donnarumma e Chalanoglu (gli unici forti che avevate) farete 20 punti in meno" e ora non sanno come uscirne.


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Stanno impazzendo, hanno passato tutta l'estate a dire "senza Donnarumma e Chalanoglu (gli unici forti che avevate) farete 20 punti in meno" e ora non sanno come uscirne.


Il sogno bagnato? Superare il record di 102 punti con Ibra 40enne; krunic trequartista e zaelemekers ala destra ahahahh


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo solo al campo ma anche a giornalisti, addetti ai lavori, youtuber, ecc ecc.
> 
> In quanti sono a mangiare grazie al sistema juve??
> 
> ...


Il sistema juve è a -16 punti e quest'anno nel complesso è stata pure svantaggiata dagli arbitri... per cui smettiamola con queste dietrologie e godiamoci il primato


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sapete cosa ci penalizza vero?il non avere una proprietà che ha reale interesse se non quello economico (per i filosocietari lo ha detto ieri anche Scaroni), nessuna voce autorevole dunque a nostra difesa.
> Gazidis e Maldini scelgono il silenzio, per cui mi aspetto tanto di quel fango dai nemici allo scopo di destabilizzarci


Ma di preciso dove siamo penalizzati visto che siamo praticamente a punteggio pieno? bah


----------



## davoreb (1 Novembre 2021)

semplicemente chi perde piange.

il fatto che poi abbiamo il quinto monte ingaggi della serie a fa rosicare molti.


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io guardo sempre le quote del pre gara perchè dicono cose che altri non possono dire.
> E quel 3.00 , ripeto, per la nostra vittoria puzzava di pesce marcio.
> 
> Ditemi : quale parametro empirico poteva spiegare quella quota?
> ...


Han semplicemente poca fiducia in noi, però se vai a leggere i commenti del post sulla partita, prima dell'inizio, erano le stesse opinioni che avevano tutti... con Krunic titolare impossibile vincere! e in ogni caso non capisco cosa centrino le quote, visto che puntualmente devono sborsare visto che le abbiamo vinte tutte e non penso ai books piaccia regalare soldi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il punto è un altro. Questi per quasi 10 anni erano i padroni della serie a, prendevano più soldi di tutti e facevano il bello e il cattivo tempo. Il problema è quando hanno iniziato a fare i bulli credendo di potersi permettere tutto. Prendiamo Higuain: potevano intavolare una trattativa col Napoli e magari spuntare un prezzo più basso. Invece per umiliarli hanno fatto i ganassa cacciando 90 mln sull'unghia. Una roba folle. E poi si son tirati indietro per Halaand, che Raiola gli aveva messo su un piatto d'argento, solo per qualche milione. Assurdo.
> 
> Non si parla di spendere tanto o poco, si parla di spendere bene. Cosa che la Juve negli ultimi 3 anni non ha fatto.


è quello che succede a qualsiasi azienda priva di concorrenza che opera in un regime di monopolio, piaccia o no è la concorrenza che incentiva a migliorare, incentiva a riconoscere il merito e a premiarlo. La juve senza milan e inter aveva il suo posto assicurato in champion ogni anno, guadagnava di piu in champion per la questione del market poll, e di conseguenza gli errori di gestione non erano cosi evidenti come lo sono ora. I problemi risalgono al periodo dell'oltremodo lodato marotta, mica è tutta colpa di paratici e nedved, solo che all'epoca si vinceva e tutto passava in secondo piano.


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A proposito di fegati scoppiati, stavo ascoltando la radiocronaca di Repice (che stimo ma è palesemente un riommanista) su youtube, e ai gol nostri quasi si metteva a piangere.


mmm davvero? io pensavo fosse juventino. Sembra davvero ghiacciato ai gol qua... comunque rimane bravissomo come radiocommentatore


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Han semplicemente poca fiducia in noi, però se vai a leggere i commenti del post sulla partita, prima dell'inizio, erano le stesse opinioni che avevano tutti... con Krunic titolare impossibile vincere! e in ogni caso non capisco cosa centrino le quote, visto che puntualmente devono sborsare visto che le abbiamo vinte tutte e non penso ai books piaccia regalare soldi


Il punto è che i books pesano e soppesano tutto. 
Tutti i fattori che possano portare una squadra a vincere anziché no.
E se i nostri numeri calcistici da due anni a questa parte sono da big chi o cosa spiega lo scetticismo?
Dimmelo tu.
Io non lo so.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il sistema juve è a -16 punti e quest'anno nel complesso è stata pure svantaggiata dagli arbitri... per cui smettiamola con queste dietrologie e godiamoci il primato


Me lo godo come e più di te.
Mica è questo il punto.
Come al solito si capisce fischi x fiaschi.


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il punto è che i books pesano e soppesano tutto.
> Tutti i fattori che possano portare una squadra a vincere anziché no.
> E se i nostri numeri calcistici da due anni a questa parte sono da big chi o cosa spiega lo scetticismo?
> Dimmelo tu.
> Io non lo so.


Ma quello che dici tu avrebbe senso se poi i books avessero ragione, il punto è che sbagliano e ci perdono pure dei soldi. Quindi questi venti di cui parli devono essere piuttosto deboli... 
Dai ieri sera avrebbero dato rigore a Kjaer e ci avrebbero fermato se fosse realmente cosi'


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma quello che dici tu avrebbe senso se poi i books avessero ragione, il punto è che sbagliano e ci perdono pure dei soldi. Quindi questi venti di cui parli devono essere piuttosto deboli...
> Dai ieri sera avrebbero dato rigore a Kjaer e ci avrebbero fermato se fosse realmente cosi'


Intanto non hai risposto alla mia domanda e come te nemmeno gli altri: dimmi il parametro empirico che spiega la nostra quota vittoria a 3 di ieri(e da sfavoriti)mentre il Napoli va a Roma da favorito. 
Spiegamelo.

La presenza di krunic in campo?
E dai ,sii serio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Han semplicemente poca fiducia in noi, però se vai a leggere i commenti del post sulla partita, prima dell'inizio, erano le stesse opinioni che avevano tutti... con Krunic titolare impossibile vincere! e in ogni caso non capisco cosa centrino le quote, visto che puntualmente devono sborsare visto che le abbiamo vinte tutte e non penso ai books piaccia regalare soldi


Le quote non si calcolano sulla fiducia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vi dico la mia visione delle cose, che coincide quasi toto con quella di @diavoloINme e @SoloMVB.
> 
> Il processo vero e proprio di distruzione del Milan è iniziato nel 2012, con il mancato acquisto di Tevez, le cessioni Thiago-Ibra ed il primo rubatissimo scudetto delle melme bianconere.
> Adesso non perdo tempo a raccontare quel periodo, lo conosciamo tutti.. dico solo che il processo di distruzione ha avuto il suo apice con il passaggio al cinese fake e si è protratto fino alla disfatta di Bergamo di dicembre 2019.
> ...


Analisi perfetta, differisco solo in una cosa. Quando c'è stato il rischio che Pioli fosse rimpiazzato da Rangnick, qualche giornalista furbo aveva capito che la conferma di Pioli presentava dei vantaggi per il Milan e che Rangnick sarebbe stato un disastro annunciato, infatti qualche "sacca" nei media che spingeva per Rangnick c'era, anzi io ricordo in continuazione notizie e articoli che per mesi davano per scontato l'arrivo del tedesco, anche quando la situazione era diventata molto più fluida con i buoni risultati della squadra in estate. Tuttosport soprattutto (come al solito) era in prima linea, come fu per la campagna mediatica a favore della conferma di Fassone-Mirabelli nel 2018. Anche qualcuno di noi milanisti, come era fisiologico, ci era cascato, ritenendo Rangnick la soluzione ai nostri problemi. Per fortuna è andata diversamente.


----------



## danjr (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Intanto non hai risposto alla mia domanda e come te nemmeno gli altri: dimmi il parametro empirico che spiega la nostra quota vittoria a 3 di ieri(e da sfavoriti)mentre il Napoli va a Roma da favorito.
> Spiegamelo.
> 
> La presenza di krunic in campo?
> E dai ,sii serio.


Sicuramente gli infortuni incidono, parli della partite precedenti ma avevamo 11 infortunati. Il "sentiment" generale, in primis da parte nostra, era quello di un passo falso con la Roma. Sinceramente quest'anno non siamo stati avvantaggiati dagli arbitraggi ma nemmeno svantaggiati, nel complesso abbiamo i punti che dobbiamo avere (non parlo di champions), parli di quote, di commenti, ecc. Però poi le partite bisogna anche guardarle e ieri potevano far pareggiare la roma in tutti i modi, così come potevamo non vincere con il Verona o perdere con la Juve, se il vento di cui parli fosse così forte. Sarà uno spifferino dai...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Analisi perfetta, differisco solo in una cosa. Quando c'è stato il rischio che Pioli fosse rimpiazzato da Rangnick, qualche giornalista furbo aveva capito che la conferma di Pioli presentava dei vantaggi per il Milan e che Rangnick sarebbe stato un disastro annunciato, infatti qualche "sacca" nei media che spingeva per Rangnick c'era, anzi io ricordo in continuazione notizie e articoli che per mesi davano per scontato l'arrivo del tedesco, anche quando la situazione era diventata molto più fluida con i buoni risultati della squadra in estate. Tuttosport soprattutto (come al solito) era in prima linea, come fu per la campagna mediatica a favore della conferma di Fassone-Mirabelli nel 2018. Anche qualcuno di noi milanisti, come era fisiologico, ci era cascato, ritenendo Rangnick la soluzione ai nostri problemi. Per fortuna è andata diversamente.


Diosanto, Rangnick. 
Pure tra noi c'era chi voleva l'uomo col tutu'.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diosanto, Rangnick.
> Pure tra noi c'era chi voleva l'uomo col tutu'.



Sarebbe stata la pietra tombale. Per risollevarsi dal cataclisma di Ragnarok e dei giocatori fetecchia che voleva ci sarebbe voluto un altro decennio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diosanto, Rangnick.
> Pure tra noi c'era chi voleva l'uomo col tutu'.


Quello è fisiologico, le opinioni sono sempre le più disparate. Chiaramente fra gli addetti ai lavori nei media ci sono quelli più scafati, qualcuno di questi aveva capito le "sliding doors" di quel momento per il Milan e cosa poteva succedere. Per fortuna gli è andata male. In quel caso andò male anche a Gazidis che voleva portare il tedesco per far fuori l'ingombrante Maldini, io la faccia che aveva Gazidis in tribuna alla fine di Milan-Juve 4-2 non l'ho mai dimenticata.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Sicuramente gli infortuni incidono, parli della partite precedenti ma avevamo 11 infortunati. Il "sentiment" generale, in primis da parte nostra, era quello di un passo falso con la Roma. Sinceramente quest'anno non siamo stati avvantaggiati dagli arbitraggi ma nemmeno svantaggiati, nel complesso abbiamo i punti che dobbiamo avere (non parlo di champions), parli di quote, di commenti, ecc. Però poi le partite bisogna anche guardarle e ieri potevano far pareggiare la roma in tutti i modi, così come potevamo non vincere con il Verona o perdere con la Juve, se il vento di cui parli fosse così forte. Sarà uno spifferino dai...


Gli arbitri quest'anno veramente ce ne stanno combinando di tutti i colori.
Tante partite le abbiamo vinte nonostante gli arbitri perché siamo stati più forti di tutto.
Io non dico ci sia un complotto contro di noi , io dico stiamo competendo da uomini liberi in un mondo di 'amici' di cui noi non facciamo parte.

E in questa fitta ragnatela di rapporti e amicizie è labile il confine tra ricevere un favore , beccarsi un torto e non ricevere nemmeno quello che ti spetta.

Il Milan oggi non ha potere politico, questo voglio dire, e non mi sorprenderei se perfino i books riportassero questa nostra poca attitudine alla vittoria e tutto ciò si riflettesse nei freddi numeri .
Come se a lottare per lo scudetto fossero juve e Chievo: con chi vuoi stiano i numeri?
Anche i fluidi parlano.


----------



## Davidoff (1 Novembre 2021)

Comunque è ancora presto, vediamo come andranno le cose nella seconda metà di campionato, quello che mi aspetto di sicuro sono gli aiuti per far risalire i ladri, che rimangano fuori dalla Cl non ci crederò mai.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

Oggi il Milan è come quel tale che partecipa a un concorso in cui ci sono 10 concorrenti che ambiscono all'unico posto in palio.
4 sono inadeguati ,3 sono raccomandati , 3 sono idonei ma 'puliti'.

Vincerà uno dei 3 raccomandati, il più potente tra i tre .
A discapito degli altri due raccomandati?
No ,a loro due qualcos'altro verrà trovato, a discapito dei tre idonei ma puliti meritevoli di vincere.


Il Milan oggi è idoneo a vincere, è pulito ma non è raccomandato.
La bravura del Milan cozza con un sistema cristallizzato di giochi di potere e di equilibri consolidati e crea non pochi imbarazzi.
Questa è la serie A dei lotirchio ,adl e delle sorelline della juve.

Se vinceremo saremo soli.
Contro tutti. 
Prepariamoci. 
Questo cerco di far capire.


----------



## GioCampo (1 Novembre 2021)

Non mi capacito di come il tifo possa portare ad una tale mistificazione della realtà oggettiva. 

Faccio un passo indietro: L'anno scorso penso che chiunque, con un minimo di obbiettività e soprattutto sportività, fosse concorde con il pensiero di un meritato scudetto dei cugini (sì, cugini. Non mi serve ricorrere a insulti per parlare dei competitor, ho rispetto a differenza di loro). Noi abbiamo fatto il nostro, anzi abbiamo fatto quasi un miracolo sportivo. Siamo diventati squadra e siamo cresciuti sotto tutti i punti di vista.

Quindi ripeto, l'anno scorso i più forti erano loro ed in più non hanno avuto infortuni gravi ai loro uomini chiave. Nonostante ciò, il Milan è arrivato secondo in classifica, non per meriti sportivi ma per "culo", "rigorelli", "overperformate" ad ogni gara. Sia mai che uno riconosca la bontà di un percorso di crescita, fatto con lungimiranza e al risparmio ed investendo su prospetti futuribili.

Quest'anno il culo Milan sta proseguendo, i nostri scarponi (tutti scarsi, sia chiaro) continuano ad overperformare e gli arbitri ci favoriscono ad ogni partita. (Inviterei molti ad andare a rivedere gli episodi contro il Milan, ma quelli non valgono ovviamente)

Torniamo ad oggi (ieri): una persona con un minimo di esperienza calcistica (ed un minimo di obbiettività) dovrebbe essere concorde nel vedere una netta superiorità del Milan nei primi 65' di gioco, senza nemmeno menzionare le statiche. Se fossimo stati in vantaggio di 3 gol penso che nessuno avrebbe avuto da ridire. Episodio del rigore di Ibra: ripartenza di Theo in campo aperto, fallo di Karsdorp da dietro da secondo giallo (ovviamente nessuno lo menziona, vero Mancini?), Si prosegue per il vantaggio e Ibra viene atterrato. Per me il rigore è dubbio, ma con i parametri attuali e con il Var il contatto c'è e quindi ci può stare. Quindi Milan in superiorità numerica da 57' CON O SENZA ASSEGNAZIONE del rigore.

Per l'espulsione di Theo sappiamo tutti che non ci sarebbe stata, il fallo su Krunic può sfuggire solo ai faziosi.

Gli episodi successivi a questo sono oggettivamente poco commentabili: i romanisti hanno cercato in ogni modo di buttarsi a terra per ottenere rigori (dubbio quello su Pellegrini, più dubbio di quello nostro però).

Non ho menzionato i RIDICOLI gialli ai nostri (Ibra, Tomori e Kessie) e, in generale, una gestione pessima di Maresca.

Mi sono dilungato anche troppo, ma questo messaggio vorrei lo leggessero gli ospiti nerazzurri e giallorossi, mi piacerebbe poter intavolare una discussione oggettiva e pacifica sugli episodi, cosa che è impossibile sui vostri lidi. Namastè.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Non mi capacito di come il tifo possa portare ad una tale mistificazione della realtà oggettiva.
> 
> Faccio un passo indietro: L'anno scorso penso che chiunque, con un minimo di obbiettività e soprattutto sportività, fosse concorde con il pensiero di un meritato scudetto dei cugini (sì, cugini. Non mi serve ricorrere a insulti per parlare dei competitor, ho rispetto a differenza di loro). Noi abbiamo fatto il nostro, anzi abbiamo fatto quasi un miracolo sportivo. Siamo diventati squadra e siamo cresciuti sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> 
> ...


Guarda che ormai la nostra credibilità è davvero un mistero della fede.


----------



## Raryof (1 Novembre 2021)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Non mi capacito di come il tifo possa portare ad una tale mistificazione della realtà oggettiva.
> 
> Faccio un passo indietro: L'anno scorso penso che chiunque, con un minimo di obbiettività e soprattutto sportività, fosse concorde con il pensiero di un meritato scudetto dei cugini (sì, cugini. Non mi serve ricorrere a insulti per parlare dei competitor, ho rispetto a differenza di loro). Noi abbiamo fatto il nostro, anzi abbiamo fatto quasi un miracolo sportivo. Siamo diventati squadra e siamo cresciuti sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> 
> ...


Non sempre è impossibile parlare di calcio con tifosi di altre squadre, anche interisti, un perfetto esempio è lui (interista)







amante del calcio e davvero piacevole da ascoltare perché parla di tutto e non è intossicato dal tifo.


----------



## JoKeR (1 Novembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Analisi perfetta, differisco solo in una cosa. Quando c'è stato il rischio che Pioli fosse rimpiazzato da Rangnick, qualche giornalista furbo aveva capito che la conferma di Pioli presentava dei vantaggi per il Milan e che Rangnick sarebbe stato un disastro annunciato, infatti qualche "sacca" nei media che spingeva per Rangnick c'era, anzi io ricordo in continuazione notizie e articoli che per mesi davano per scontato l'arrivo del tedesco, anche quando la situazione era diventata molto più fluida con i buoni risultati della squadra in estate. Tuttosport soprattutto (come al solito) era in prima linea, come fu per la campagna mediatica a favore della conferma di Fassone-Mirabelli nel 2018. Anche qualcuno di noi milanisti, come era fisiologico, ci era cascato, ritenendo Rangnick la soluzione ai nostri problemi. Per fortuna è andata diversamente.


Vero anche quello che dici tu, ma ricordo bene che la stragrande maggioranza dei media voleva la conferma di Pioli, in particolare dopo la vittoria in rimonta contro la Juventus 4-2.. e non lo diceva certo per il nostro bene....


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il punto è che i books pesano e soppesano tutto.
> Tutti i fattori che possano portare una squadra a vincere anziché no.
> E se i nostri numeri calcistici da due anni a questa parte sono da big chi o cosa spiega lo scetticismo?
> Dimmelo tu.
> Io non lo so.


Penso dipenda dai flussi di scommesse. non me ne intendo ma credo che tutti scommettono su Napoli e sull'inter,quindi di conseguenza le nostre quote si alzano perché pochi scommettono su di noi. Questa è una diretta conseguenza della poca fiducia su di noi da parte dei tifosi in generale, e questo si riflette sui bookies.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Penso dipenda dai flussi di scommesse. non me ne intendo ma credo che tutti scommettono su Napoli e sull'inter,quindi di conseguenza le nostre quote si alzano perché pochi scommettono su di noi. Questa è una diretta conseguenza della poca fiducia su di noi da parte dei tifosi in generale, e questo si riflette sui bookies.


Ecco, finalmente una risposta sensata. 
Questa davvero potrebbe essere una spiegazione .
Evidentemente le puntate scudetto ci vedono perdenti e quindi le quote come quella di ieri ne risentono. 

Anche se il campo dice sempre che tra Roma e Milan oggi la più forte non è la Roma .


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Quello è fisiologico, le opinioni sono sempre le più disparate. Chiaramente fra gli addetti ai lavori nei media ci sono quelli più scafati, qualcuno di questi aveva capito le "sliding doors" di quel momento per il Milan e cosa poteva succedere. Per fortuna gli è andata male. In quel caso andò male anche a Gazidis che voleva portare il tedesco per far fuori l'ingombrante Maldini, io la faccia che aveva Gazidis in tribuna alla fine di Milan-Juve 4-2 non l'ho mai dimenticata.




Che poi il progetto che aveva in mente Rangnick lo stanno portando avanti Maldini e Massara in modo eccellente. Inutile fare nomi, ma basta guardare quanti fenomeni giovani hanno preso. Giocatori reputati inutili o signori nessuno. Il perno però ruota intorno a due giocatori, Ibra e Kjaer, che Rangnick non avrebbe mai voluto.

A Gazidis, con onestà, bisogna riconoscere di aver svolto un buon lavoro dal punto di vista commerciale. L'ultimo bilancio è ottimo, ed il prossimo sarà fantastico. Però alla base di tutto c'è il lavoro di M&M, che per alcune decisioni può essere criticato (vedi Giampaolo, soprattutto) ma ad oggi è decollato. Se poi pensiamo che è stato fatto praticamente con un tozzo di pane non si può non riconoscere gli enormi meriti della dirigenza sportiva nella rinascita del Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Vero anche quello che dici tu, ma ricordo bene che la stragrande maggioranza dei media voleva la conferma di Pioli, in particolare dopo la vittoria in rimonta contro la Juventus 4-2.. e non lo diceva certo per il nostro bene....



Si ma a quel punto il progetto Rangnick era naufragato. Furono proprio i risultati post pausa covid che costrinsero, Gazidis, obtorto collo, a rinunciare all'ingaggio del tedesco. E ricordiamo nei mesi precedenti le continue interviste di Rangnick e le piccate risposte di Maldini. 

Non sappiamo se Gazidis subì o assecondò la decisione di proseguire con Pioli, Maldini e Ibra, bisognerebbe conoscere le discussioni che avvennero in quelle settimane. Di sicuro c'è che da quel momento Gazidis ha evitato di immischiarsi nella gestione sportiva. Ad oggi, su input della proprietà, fissa il budget ma Maldini e Massara hanno carta bianca nella scelta dei giocatori.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, finalmente una risposta sensata.
> Questa davvero potrebbe essere una spiegazione .
> Evidentemente le puntate scudetto ci vedono perdenti e quindi le quote come quella di ieri ne risentono.
> 
> Anche se il campo dice sempre che tra Roma e Milan oggi la più forte non è la Roma .


veramente era quello che ti stavo dicendo io prima. I bookmakers non fanno altro che seguire le puntate degli scommettitori, e aumentano e diminuiscono le quote solo e unicamente per equilibrarle. In tal modo vincono sempre. Siccome gli scommettitori (non i bookmakers) ragionano da tifosi non hanno fiducia in noi. Aggiungici che la stampa ci rema contro perché non spifferiamo nulla a nessuno, pertanto sono a maggior ragione supportati nei loro (errati) ragionamenti da coloro che ritengono esperti, i quali non mancano occasione per denigrarci. Aggiungici infine che per molti l'anno scorso siamo crollati dopo una ventina di partite buone, che da sette anni manco ci qualificavamo in CL, e che anche quest'anno per molti stiamo andando avanti a botte di culo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

GioCampo ha scritto:


> Non mi capacito di come il tifo possa portare ad una tale mistificazione della realtà oggettiva.
> 
> Faccio un passo indietro: L'anno scorso penso che chiunque, con un minimo di obbiettività e soprattutto sportività, fosse concorde con il pensiero di un meritato scudetto dei cugini (sì, cugini. Non mi serve ricorrere a insulti per parlare dei competitor, ho rispetto a differenza di loro). Noi abbiamo fatto il nostro, anzi abbiamo fatto quasi un miracolo sportivo. Siamo diventati squadra e siamo cresciuti sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> 
> ...


90' più recupero di applausi


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> veramente era quello che ti stavo dicendo io prima. I bookmakers non fanno altro che seguire le puntate degli scommettitori, e aumentano e diminuiscono le quote solo e unicamente per equilibrarle. In tal modo vincono sempre. Siccome gli scommettitori (non i bookmakers) ragionano da tifosi non hanno fiducia in noi. Aggiungici che la stampa ci rema contro perché non spifferiamo nulla a nessuno, pertanto sono a maggior ragione supportati nei loro (errati) ragionamenti da coloro che ritengono esperti, i quali non mancano occasione per denigrarci. Aggiungici infine che per molti l'anno scorso siamo crollati dopo una ventina di partite buone, che da sette anni manco ci qualificavamo in CL, e che anche quest'anno per molti stiamo andando avanti a botte di culo.


Perdonami, non avevo compreso.


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Novembre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> veramente era quello che ti stavo dicendo io prima. I bookmakers non fanno altro che seguire le puntate degli scommettitori, e aumentano e diminuiscono le quote solo e unicamente per equilibrarle. In tal modo vincono sempre. Siccome gli scommettitori (non i bookmakers) ragionano da tifosi non hanno fiducia in noi. Aggiungici che la stampa ci rema contro perché non spifferiamo nulla a nessuno, pertanto sono a maggior ragione supportati nei loro (errati) ragionamenti da coloro che ritengono esperti, i quali non mancano occasione per denigrarci. Aggiungici infine che per molti l'anno scorso siamo crollati dopo una ventina di partite buone, che da sette anni manco ci qualificavamo in CL, e che anche quest'anno per molti stiamo andando avanti a botte di culo.


Che poi é lo stesso motivo per cui la Juve é sempre la favorita ed é sempre ben vista. Quando per 9 anni di fila vince il campionato, fa 2 finali di CL, compra un 5x pallone d'oro a peso d'oro ecc.. non puo' non partire favorita in confronto al nulla. Nella testa della gente, che segue il sentio dire, o chi addirittura neanche coosce la classifica e scommette per sentito dire. Le scommesse e le quote sono veramente un falso problema che stiamo creando, non capisco da cosa derivi questa cultura del sospetto e della malafede su tutto. Chissà dove finisce questo "sistema"...

Quando torneremo definitivamente, vedrete che si faranno gli stessi discorsi di 15 anni fa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che poi é lo stesso motivo per cui la Juve é sempre la favorita ed é sempre ben vista. Quando per 9 anni di fila vince il campionato, fa 2 finali di CL, compra un 5x pallone d'oro a peso d'oro ecc.. non puo' non partire favorita in confronto al nulla. Nella testa della gente, che segue il sentio dire, o chi addirittura neanche coosce la classifica e scommette per sentito dire. Le scommesse e le quote sono veramente un falso problema che stiamo creando, non capisco da cosa derivi questa cultura del sospetto e della malafede su tutto. Chissà dove finisce questo "sistema"...
> 
> Quando torneremo definitivamente, vedrete che si faranno gli stessi discorsi di 15 anni fa.


infatti, poi oggettivamente per quanto stiano facendo schifo ci si aspetta sempre che dalla partita successiva si riprendano un po'. Al di là dei problemi e dei demeriti era ed è difficile pensarli a -16 dopo 11 partite, con la rosa che hanno


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Novembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Che poi é lo stesso motivo per cui la Juve é sempre la favorita ed é sempre ben vista. Quando per 9 anni di fila vince il campionato, fa 2 finali di CL, compra un 5x pallone d'oro a peso d'oro ecc.. non puo' non partire favorita in confronto al nulla. Nella testa della gente, che segue il sentio dire, o chi addirittura neanche coosce la classifica e scommette per sentito dire. Le scommesse e le quote sono veramente un falso problema che stiamo creando, non capisco da cosa derivi questa cultura del sospetto e della malafede su tutto. Chissà dove finisce questo "sistema"...
> 
> Quando torneremo definitivamente, vedrete che si faranno gli stessi discorsi di 15 anni fa.


c'è qualcosa che "non torna" perchè una squadra che macina questi risultati da 2 anni,non puo non partire favorita con la roma,che risultati alla mano e periodo attuale delle due squadre,partiva nettamente sfavorita.
fa rabbia che i bookies non credono in noi e un po mi puzza,come se sapessero per certo che questo Milan non combinerà nulla


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che poi il progetto che aveva in mente Rangnick lo stanno portando avanti Maldini e Massara in modo eccellente. Inutile fare nomi, ma basta guardare quanti fenomeni giovani hanno preso. Giocatori reputati inutili o signori nessuno. Il perno però ruota intorno a due giocatori, Ibra e Kjaer, che Rangnick non avrebbe mai voluto.
> 
> A Gazidis, con onestà, bisogna riconoscere di aver svolto un buon lavoro dal punto di vista commerciale. L'ultimo bilancio è ottimo, ed il prossimo sarà fantastico. Però alla base di tutto c'è il lavoro di M&M, che per alcune decisioni può essere criticato (vedi Giampaolo, soprattutto) ma ad oggi è decollato. Se poi pensiamo che è stato fatto praticamente con un tozzo di pane non si può non riconoscere gli enormi meriti della dirigenza sportiva nella rinascita del Milan.


Sì ma infatti per questo non capivo il motivo per cui alcuni vedessero questa dicotomia Maldini-vecchi contro Rangnick-giovani. Poi de leader maturi devi averli perché con i soli giovani ti vai a schiantare, a meno che non sei un club poco prestigioso che gioca con poche pressioni ed allora nascono le storie tipo Atalanta, Salisburgo ecc.


----------



## jacky (2 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Che poi il progetto che aveva in mente Rangnick lo stanno portando avanti Maldini e Massara in modo eccellente. Inutile fare nomi, ma basta guardare quanti fenomeni giovani hanno preso. Giocatori reputati inutili o signori nessuno. Il perno però ruota intorno a due giocatori, Ibra e Kjaer, che Rangnick non avrebbe mai voluto.
> 
> A Gazidis, con onestà, bisogna riconoscere di aver svolto un buon lavoro dal punto di vista commerciale. L'ultimo bilancio è ottimo, ed il prossimo sarà fantastico. Però alla base di tutto c'è il lavoro di M&M, che per alcune decisioni può essere criticato (vedi Giampaolo, soprattutto) ma ad oggi è decollato. Se poi pensiamo che è stato fatto praticamente con un tozzo di pane non si può non riconoscere gli enormi meriti della dirigenza sportiva nella rinascita del Milan.


Come al solito si passa dalle stelle alle stalle e viceversa.
1) Non è vero che il Milan non ha speso. Anzi. Basta vedere i dati dell’ultimo mercato
2) Siamo all’inizio di un ciclo ma bagnarsi ora non ha nessun senso. Partenze sprint in questa serie A le fanno a turni tutti, anche delle provinciali come l’Atalanta. Il dato Champions 0 su 9 è inquientante
3) Per il futuro servono soldi e stadio. Chi pensa e spera che Theo possa rinnovare a 3,5 o Kessie a 5 è fuori strada. Oggi se arrivi in alto devi scucire, così come non si può fare la bella vita con 50€ al giorno


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Novembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che roba é?
> Pare stia annunciando un gol contro in una radiocronaca di parte.
> Provo profondo disgusto.
> 
> Poveri noi, nemmeno immaginiamo cosa ci aspetta.


Se ti ricordi ne parlammo qualche settimana fa di Repice,è disgustoso,e vi auguro di non dover mai ascoltare qualche sua radiocronaca con i gobbi in campo,roba da prendere l'autoradio con una mazza da baseball.


----------

